# What to put to a mack snow talbino!?



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

I bought 2 leos at donny, a jungle mack snow and a mack snow talbino!
I thought they were both girls and turns out that the mack snow talbino is a boy :-(

However if I decide to breed them, is it correct that I will get mack snows, super snows and normals all her for talbino!

Also if the mack snow girl is a jungle is this passed on to the offspring or just a natural occurence!

Lastly if I got a 2nd girl what could I get to make things interesting that would work with his genetics? 

x


----------



## ignorantshed (Jul 19, 2007)

Yep mack snows, supersnows and normal all HET talbino from that pair. 

To make things interesting i dont think u could go too far wrong with a nice female talbino enigma, mack snow talbino enigma's are Pretty wicked


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

Cool thanks!

Anybody else have any suggestions! xx


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

Mack snow jungle X Mack snow talbino

Normal het snow het talbino 
Normal het snow 
Normal het talbino
Mack snow 
Mack snow het talbino
Super snow 
Super snow het talbino 
You may get a few jungles come out too. Just remember Mack snow is only a visible het for Mack super snow


----------



## ignorantshed (Jul 19, 2007)

Normal het snow? Mack snow is co-dominant...

Everything would be HET Talbino wouldn't it?


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

ignorantshed said:


> Normal het snow? Mack snow is co-dominant...
> 
> Everything would be HET Talbino wouldn't it?


 I think by het they meant single copy so snow is a visual het of super snow.


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

Lol i didnt realise u put het snow!

From what i know the albino gene may not be passed to every off spring


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

marcgroovyge said:


> From what i know the albino gene may not be passed to every off spring


When the leo is **** albino and bred to a NON-albino it will pass to ALL of the offspring.

When the leo is HET albino and bred to a NON-albino it will pass to HALF of the offspring.


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

Miss read that bit too! Its really hard to read and write on here when using my blackberry :blush:


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

marcgroovyge said:


> Miss read that bit too! Its really hard to read and write on here when using my blackberry :blush:


Dont worry I get confused when I try and log on from my phone!

-----

Anymore ideas on a 2nd female to go with the male - Mack talbino? x


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Jeez I`m out of date - I had no idea you could get on RFUK via a mobile phone!!! Antigue city here I come!


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

funky1 said:


> Jeez I`m out of date - I had no idea you could get on RFUK via a mobile phone!!! Antigue city here I come!


If you got the internet on your phone you can! Just be careful though it can cost quite abit if not in your contract minutes or you are pay as you go. 
My OH just bought a new nokia with wifi so it doesnt charge him on his bill if he can find a wifi signal. x


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

I would quite like a leo with no pattern I have a normal high yellow, jungle mack and mack talbino so a nice variety of colour but all have the spots etc. 
I love blizzards but dont think their genetics would work with the mack talbino and produce any morphs as blizzard is recessive right?

What patternless looking morph is there that may work? xxx


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

Michelle G said:


> I would quite like a leo with no pattern I have a normal high yellow, jungle mack and mack talbino so a nice variety of colour but all have the spots etc.
> I love blizzards but dont think their genetics would work with the mack talbino and produce any morphs as blizzard is recessive right?
> 
> What patternless looking morph is there that may work? xxx


Blazing Blizzard is a Albino Blizzard or just a Blizzard. Both have no pattern apart from the odd paradox spot. and are lovely looking leos


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

marcgroovyge said:


> Blazing Blizzard is a Albino Blizzard or just a Blizzard. Both have no pattern apart from the odd paradox spot. and are lovely looking leos


What would happen if I mated a blazing blizzard to the mack talbino? 

I also like the look of sunglows or super hypos.........


I really need a lesson in gecko genetics dont I! lol X


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

what about a hypo macksnow or hypo tug snow?

( not sure i`d go enigma, i`d be too worried about getting babies with `issues` )

blazing blizzard would give you some pretty babies including mack talbinos het blizzard, tremper albino het blizzard, unfortunatly no blizzards!


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> what about a hypo macksnow or hypo tug snow?
> 
> ( not sure i`d go enigma, i`d be too worried about getting babies with `issues` )
> 
> blazing blizzard would give you some pretty babies including mack talbinos het blizzard, tremper albino het blizzard, unfortunatly no blizzards!


Thankyou - oh well at least I would have my own to look at! :2thumb:
----

Been googling through lots of morphs and patternless talbino and mack snow patternless talbinos are nice.

You have all been really helpful so far guys! Thanks

x


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

that was my cunning plan for this year, i have two tremper girls het patternless but they didnt make good enough weights for me to pair up to my mack het patternless het talbino boy.:devil:


theres always next year............

i`ve also hatched a supersnow het talbino from another pair so i should be well sorted


----------

